# Quantum Cabo 40 Drag Clicker Repair



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone have one of these reels that might be willing to take a pic of the underside of the spool for me? I bought a used one off EBay and the drag clicker is not working. I've attached a pic of what i believe to be the problem, but I'm not 100% sure. I think the piece that is attached to the spring under the flat head screw is either broken or the someone installed the wrong part.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

The clicker pawl might be backwards. Check on the shaft, at the top of the rotor to see if you have a disc(drag click assembly). It should have the teeth up to engage the pawl. A pic of the top of the rotor would be helpful too.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's what I was looking at. Looks to me like the piece that's under the flat head screw is either broke off or is the wrong part.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

That is the bottom of the spool. The clicker ring should be on the top of the rotor.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tackle Service.com has the parts. You can see the clicker broken.
N


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks Ocean Master! Yeah I believe there are 2 clickers on this reel, one is for the drag knob, and one is for the drag itself. Army of One must be thinking of the drag knob clicker. Anyways, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The one in the drag knob just clicks when you turn it. The bottom clicker is the one that clicks when drags is pulled.

Tackleservice.com has parts for Quantum, Fin nor, Van Staal, and more.


----------

